# 22.5 vs 18.5 wsm



## bamapig (Jun 8, 2018)

Can't decide whish one would be beat. I only smoke a couple racks of ribs or two butts at most at a time. And a brisket that's not too big either (one I get at publix). My question is could I get what I need on the 18 without rolling ribs or being crowded?


----------



## dcecil (Jun 8, 2018)

Sounds like what you are going to be cooking is definitely possible on the 18.  However, with that said, whatever you can do on the 18 you can do on the 22.5 but unfortunately the opposite is not true.  I would get the bigger one but thats me.  Either way, its a great pit.


----------



## zippy12 (Jun 8, 2018)

I agree with Doug

I have the 18.5 and it works just like the 22.5 and the same onlyflame rotic unit is made for both.


----------



## Geebs (Jun 8, 2018)

I have the 18 and really wish I would have just gone with the 22. There are times that I want to put more than 2 butts on and I cant really fit anything else. Ive learned now to always go with the bigger one so I dont have a reason to complain.


----------



## red farr (Jun 8, 2018)

...I have an 18.5 it's toooo small..the grate is 18.5,the water pan is an inch away from the  sides so you have an 16 inch cooking surface maybe  a little smaller...you have to trim the ribs or you burn the ends so you'll need a rib rack for more than one...on the up side the 18.5 is perfect for shoulders and brisket...
Red


----------



## motocrash (Jun 8, 2018)

Owning a 14,which I love,I would have to say 22.I don't think the the lower fuel consumption of the 18 outweighs the extra space of the 22.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm going with the larger model if you can. I never felt right about the $100 difference between the 18" and 22" models. Just doesn't feel justified to me. My old Brinkmann was the equivalent to the 18" WSM in size and many times I had wished for just a bit more room. So if you can swing that version and you have narrowed your decision to which model then go bigger. In the long run having more room will make you happier. Especially if you are going to cook for a crowd at any time at all. 

George


----------



## Geebs (Jun 8, 2018)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> I'm going with the larger model if you can. I never felt right about the $100 difference between the 18" and 22" models. Just doesn't feel justified to me. My old Brinkmann was the equivalent to the 18" WSM in size and many times I had wished for just a bit more room. So if you can swing that version and you have narrowed your decision to which model then go bigger. In the long run having more room will make you happier. Especially if you are going to cook for a crowd at any time at all.
> 
> George



And you won’t have to regret getting the 18


----------



## gr8day (Jun 8, 2018)

Purchased an 18.5 thought it would be big enough got tired of working with limited space, now I have a Hunsaker Drum Smoker, if I would have originally purchased the 22.5, I'd still own it although the Hunsaker is a much better cooker than the WSM. 

One thing I would recommend is hunting down the Gateway 30 gallon hanging rack if you get the 18.5 so you can hang like you would in a PBC.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 8, 2018)

There's absolutely nothing wrong with the 18.5, but get the 22.5. It's just me and my wife, but anything I can buy at the grocery store fits no problem. Two untrimmed racks of spares on one grate, no problem.  4x10 lb butts for a block party; no problem. Full packer, no problem. 25 lb turkey and a big roasting pan of veggies; no problem.

We're talking $100 for something that's going to last 20 years, or longer. That's $5 a year difference.  Once people taste what you can smoke, guess what they ask for whenever they visit.


----------



## bamapig (Jun 8, 2018)

Thanks guys. I'm gonna go with the 22. If I ever need it it will be there.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 9, 2018)

Good choice, you won't regret getting the bigger one!
I have had all 3 & sold the 14 & the 18.
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 9, 2018)

Most of the time I don't think you would have been disappointed with the 18", but then comes the day and BAM!!!. You'd wish you got the 22". Good choice on going bigger. I haven't looked back since getting the 22"

Chris


----------

